# Impeller/Auger Engine Pulley Rusted



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

My Husqvarna 10530 SBE (961950001-01) (2006-06) stopped throwing snow while I was in the middle of clearing my driveway. The impeller and augers would rotate when there was no load on the machine, but as soon as I hit some snow, they would stop. I took the belt cover off and watched the belt and tried again. The impeller/auger belt stopped rotating as soon as I hit snow. The idler pulley fully engages the impeller belt, but the belt seems to have some slack (not nearly as tight as the drive belt). I noticed also that the inside of the impeller engine pulley is rusty. There was a ton of black fluffy stuff all over the impeller pulley, drive pulley (the larger lower pulleys) and belly pan. Obviously the belt was getting eaten up by the spinning engine pulley. The belt was dry, BTW. My first thought was maybe slush or melting snow got on the belt, causing the belt to slip. 

Should I just remove the rust inside the pulley grooves (and replace belt) or should I replace the impeller engine pulley also? Is there something to coat the inside of the pulley after sanding the rust off to help the belt grip better? 

I don't think my back can handle shoveling again (unless it's the light fluffy stuff, which I usually don't get). 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

All the black was from a loose/worn/old/ or a stretched belt.
You can clean up the pulley groove if you want, waste of money replacing it unless it is bent somehow.
Put a new belt on, a little rust is normal,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I would check to see if impeller shear pin broke.may be enough rust on shafts to turn without load but under load won't turn. plus what big ed said about belt.

sounds like this machine needs a lot more attention than just this.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes, New belt and adjustment needed. Make sure pulley key has not sheared.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Most of the pulleys rust after a few years . . .

New belt and clean up the mess inside the housing as needed. you could touch up the pulley with rust reformer paint as needed, but keep the V-belt surface within the pulley paint free and sand the surface of the V a wee bit.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Rust on the exterior and deep in the "V" channel of a snowblower pulley is completely normal.

Not sure if that was an original correct size belt on that machine, or just worn, cracked, stretched .... Put on a new, proper size belt, make sure it is adjusted properly, that all your pulleys and belt tensioners are in alignment, and that the belt keepers are close to the drive pulley and in there proper distance.

As noted, you always want to inspect the auger shear pins, as well as the impeller roll pins (some have bolts).


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree with everyone. Oneacer explained it well.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Also, always good to have an extra belt for your snowblower on hand, especially if you only have one snow blower, and it is a few years old.

Belt inspection is a required maintenance check, along with tire pressure, grease/oil lube points, shear pins, oil change, roll pins, skid shoes and scrapper bar/cutting edge.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> I would check to see if impeller shear pin broke.may be enough rust on shafts to turn without load but under load won't turn. plus what big ed said about belt.
> 
> sounds like this machine needs a lot more attention than just this.


The machine is fine except for the impeller belt. The impeller uses two bolts to secure it to the impeller shaft and they are good. The impeller and augers spin freely by hand with the machine separated.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Also, always good to have an extra belt for your snowblower on hand, especially if you only have one snow blower, and it is a few years old.
> 
> Belt inspection is a required maintenance check, along with tire pressure, grease/oil lube points, shear pins, oil change, roll pins, skid shoes and scrapper bar/cutting edge.


I did all that a few days before the snow came. The impeller and augers were spinning normal when I tested it (no snow). Unfortunately you need snow for a real test. I kept the original belts that I replaced after six years of use (machine was still working fine then, but had the machine separated and figured I might as well change them). Can't find the old belts though (moved since then, they are in a box somewhere).


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Rust on the exterior and deep in the "V" channel of a snowblower pulley is completely normal.
> 
> Not sure if that was an original correct size belt on that machine, or just worn, cracked, stretched .... Put on a new, proper size belt, make sure it is adjusted properly, that all your pulleys and belt tensioners are in alignment, and that the belt keepers are close to the drive pulley and in there proper distance.
> 
> As noted, you always want to inspect the auger shear pins, as well as the impeller roll pins (some have bolts).


I bought Husqvarna 532 17 90-92 (superseded to 532 41 69-54) and 532 18 35-33 (superseded to 532 40 80-10). I got them at local dealer. The machine worked fine for the last six winters. Of course I haven't had to use it much during that time (2015 was a ton of snow and first use with new belts, but I had access to a plow then, so it didn't get much use).

When I engage the impeller/auger lever the idler pulley moves as far as it can (taking up slack from the belt). The impeller arm/pad assembly will make contact with the inside of the chassis preventing it from going any further (as it should). I hope the issue is the belt because everything else seems to be operating properly.

I don't think there is much to adjust with this machine. It does not use a cable like Ariens do. It uses steel rods and springs (new springs) to engage idler pulley.

I did notice that the impeller belt was not tight when the idler pulley was fully engaged (tight enough to rotate impeller and auger with no load). The idler pulley was fully engaged. I hope that means the belt is stretched. I might replace the impeller drive pulley just for the sake of it (only $25). I can try just a new belt first. Then with new pulley.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure sounds like you have the wrong size belt ... some are 3/8 wide, others are 1/2 inch wide, and all varying lengths, depending on unit.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Sure sounds like you have the wrong size belt ... some are 3/8 wide, others are 1/2 inch wide, and all varying lengths, depending on unit.


I bought the belt that the manual says to (or at least got the superseded part #). The part # on the belt is 408010. 

10530 SBE (961950001-01) - Husqvarna 30" Snow Blower (2006-06)

The impeller drive pulley also has a superseded part #, but looking at pictures of the newer pulley makes me think they just changed the coating on the steel. Original pulley had that goldish color (like grade 8 bolts). The new pulley looks like it is made of aluminum, but still steel. 

I measured the new belt I got yesterday and it is 5/8" wide. The old belt measured 9/16" wide. I'm sure it was 5/8" wide when new, but lost that 1/16" sitting idle in a spinning drive pulley as soon as I hit snow.

My luck I won't get any more snow this winter. I'll have to pull a Consumer Reports and use damp saw dust.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Why wouldn't you clean the pulleys of rust while you are changing the belt? Rust is abrasive, an uneven surface and certainly ruins the sides of the belt. Where do you all think all the black belt dust is coming from? Sometimes I wonder about you guys


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I have removed the rust a few times from the inside of the pulleys. I wondering if it's time to replace the pulley? Here are some pics...


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Surface rust can just be removed with sandpaper or Scotchbrite. Once you start to see heavy pitting that would create sharp edges, you would have to decide whether they need to be replaced Machine may not be worth the investment at that point. OR you can find a source for cheap belts and get familiar with the replacement process.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that pulley. I never replaced a pulley on any machine I ever came across.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

deezlfan said:


> Surface rust can just be removed with sandpaper or Scotchbrite. Once you start to see heavy pitting that would create sharp edges, you would have to decide whether they need to be replaced Machine may not be worth the investment at that point. OR you can find a source for cheap belts and get familiar with the replacement process.


There is minor pitting. I took those pictures after I had removed a majority of the rust. I decided to order another pulley (only $25). The machine is definitely worth the investment, especially if a new pulley and belt fix the problem. 

I know how to replace the belts. Not difficult at all. 

BTW, I restored this machine from the ground up about six years ago. It was my parents machine and they stored it outside and it was usually not covered. It had stopped working a year before. I took it and decided to completely redo it. The engine was in bad shape so I replaced it (LH358SA) with a new HMSK100. Very similar engines thankfully. I stripped the machine down to every last nut and bolt. It turned out the worm gear had three consecutive broken teeth. Unfortunately I couldn't find a new worm gear (discontinued) and I didn't know about the SBF back then. Maybe someone would have had one available then. I had to replace the entire gearbox assembly. That included a new impeller pulley because they changed the way the pulley fastened to the end of the impeller shaft. The machine has run great since I restored it (last 4 winters), except for this last storm a week ago. Hopefully the issue is just the belt. I had the belly pan off and everything inside looks good. I had just taken the pan off two weeks ago to grease things up. And NO, I didn't apply too much grease or get any on the belts. As Tom Selleck would say, this is not my first rodeo. 

Well, thanks for the input, everyone. When all the parts arrive and I get her back together, I'll update.


----------

